# Bowtech Insanity CPXL Tuning Question



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you check the BH with the limbs maxed out? (I take its a 70lb bow)
Are the cams in sync and are the cables centered in the timing marks on the cam?
Also do the custom strings have the speed nocks installed "like the factory strings"?


----------



## nvarcher1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have heard of custom strings not performing as well on the higher performance bowtechs. I don't know what it is though.


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

Bow has 50/60 limbs and I have them maxed out. I have timed the cams and they are in sync. They string had speed nocks and I adjusted them using my chrono to position them at 2.5 inches from the cams for best speed.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It's making 65#'s though?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

65# 310 gr, arrow 28 inch draw 355 ibo should get you 331 if you only have a pepp and loop on the string. Something is wrong in a big way. But I'm guessing it's a number like draw weight isn't correct or arrow weight. But even at 60 lbs it should make 321.


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

All numbers are correct for draw weight and arrow weight.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Are the cams synched?


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

What is ATA


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

Get ahold of Macker. He is very good on the tuning of BowTecs


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

STAWoody said:


> Get ahold of Macker. He is very good on the tuning of BowTecs


ouch! That hurts!


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

Cams synced perfect. ATA is 35 and that is what it measures. I am going to make a few adjustments this afternoon and see what happens.


----------



## jaatarchery (May 31, 2008)

cpxl ibo speed is 340 mine set at 60lbs 28.5 inch draw 305grain arrow shoots 318fps


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

i would play around with the speed nocks. i have different bow but my alpha doesnt like them it actually lost speed with them. so i would play with that but first check your specs to make sure they are right because if your strings are short than that is how you are getting the extra pounds out of it


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

I am going to put the factory string and cables back on and see what that does.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

28 inch draw hes pretty close 20 fps for 28 draw (30"ibo) 10fps for an inch loop and peep another 10 to 12 custom string could lose fps over stock lit slow but if it draws steady and hits where u want 99% of the time shes a shooter


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok I put the stock system back on. Synched cams, set cam lean and paper tuned. ATA is on spec at 35", Brace height is 7 4/32, Limbs bottomed out and weight at 61#. 310 gr. arrow and speed is 297fps. This is where I'll leave it for now. 3-D tournament next weekend Aug. 4.


----------



## xpig777 (Apr 26, 2009)

P&y only said:


> 65# 310 gr, arrow 28 inch draw 355 ibo should get you 331 if you only have a pepp and loop on the string. Something is wrong in a big way. But I'm guessing it's a number like draw weight isn't correct or arrow weight. But even at 60 lbs it should make 321.


As quoted, "Something is wrong in a big way." There is a small misunderstanding. Dr. Perk is asking for help with his CPXL which is a IBO rated 340 fps, NOT a CPX rated at 355 IBO speed. Now this is starting to get clearer. Hope this helps.


----------

